# Brown ?



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

My goal for this upcoming trout season is to put one on the wall. It hs to be a minimum of 22" though. What is this going to cost me? Also I noticed when I catch trout, when I take them out of water they discolor very fast. What is the best way to get the fish to the taxidermist? Thanks in advance.

Dough


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

In taxidermy like most other things, you get what you pay for. Look at a taxidermist's fish FIRST before you decide who to take your trophy to. If you want a brown mounted, look at browns...not other species. Some guys can do panfish, bass, and other warmwater fishes very well, but flounder(pun intended) at trout and salmon. I think you'll be looking at $10.00/inch and more for a quality you'd be satisfied with. Remember that the sting of poor quality lasts much longer than the happy moment of a cheap price. All fish lose their colors when the die so don't worry about that. A good fish taxidermist can restore the colors accurately. More important is to prevent scale loss or fin/tail splits. Keep the fish wet. SOAK a bath towel with water and wrap your trout in that. Then put the wrapped fish in a large plastic garbage bag and roll/wrap the bag around the fish to force the air out. Tie the garbage bag closed and tape it tight around the fish. Then freeze it laid out flat and straight. It will keep for a LONG time that way while you shop. Good luck on the 22"er!


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Perca, Boy do I feel stupid, I have thrown away or eat'n several mounters but thought I had done something wrong when they discolored on the way home or when left in the freezer. 

These will look good in my man cave.

Thanks


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You're entirely welcome. I know of more than a few fishermen who lived to regret releasing a big fish. Replicas don't seem to be as gratifying on the wall as THE fish that was released...eh?


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

doughman said:


> My goal for this upcoming trout season is to put one on the wall. It hs to be a minimum of 22" though. What is this going to cost me? Also I noticed when I catch trout, when I take them out of water they discolor very fast. What is the best way to get the fish to the taxidermist? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dough


Perca pretty much nailed everything you need to know. Here is a thread also which has proper field care too. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133168


----------

